# wma pics



## bonecollector (Apr 5, 2011)

i would like to see some pics of the birds taken off of wmas in the south mahaw silver lake chickasawhatchee and elmodel im hunting all of these places and ive seen a bunch of birds killed a few so you wont be surprising me with a bunch of pics we all know they are there

top bird is from chickasaw bottom is silver lake


----------



## Dupree (Apr 7, 2011)

you dont know how many people are probably cussing you. lol


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 8, 2011)

*your right but*

hey you know it but why else would there be a wma pics sight if no body else uses it i have been all over these wma for dove, duck , turkey and deer dont give out my secret holes but i guarantee when im not there people hunt em so why does it matter just figured it would actually be cool to see some other folks fine birds that they worked to hard to slay lol. i know the few that ive killed have worked me perty good


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Apr 20, 2011)

i know that gate lol. got a few from there down at the end. pics are in my profile


----------



## bonecollector (May 15, 2011)

*me and paws special place*

finally called one to the gun for paw last week on the ole island been a while since i had ventured over after a short float, yellow flies attacking , and a mile walk ole bird hammered we closed the distance to 300 the first time 150 the second full strut and a few yelps we closed the deal thank the good lord been a tough season for us but thankful we both got a bird


----------

